# Building Python Modules for Port



## tuaris (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a python 2.6.x script that has some modules that need to be built in order for it to run.  Currently I manually run these commands:


```
cd lib/modules/mod1
python setup.py build_ext --inplace
python setup.py clean

cd ../mod2
python setup.py build_ext --inplace
python setup.py clean

cd ../mod3
python setup.py build_ext --inplace
python setup.py clean
```

I am thinking of making a port but I'm not exactly sure how to do the above with a port Makefile.  Can someone point me in the correct direction?
My Python skills are limited.


----------

